# Who sells B13 AGX's for cheap?



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone could direct me to some sites that sell the B13 KYB AGX struts individually for a good price. I need to buy the front ones only. I've checked out www.p-s-t.com, and i dont think they sell them individually, and I was gonna order them from nopi, but although they advertise them, they said they dont stock them, I personally thought that was kinda retarded.

But the only other place that I've been able to find that sells them individually is at www.lightningmotorsports.com, for like $120 each.

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i bought mine from www.coximports.com


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Check the group buy area.

Seth


----------



## Wezel-7 (Nov 28, 2002)

www.p-s-t.com 389$ shipped, its not listed but they sell the set.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I see you have a B14... I hope your using coilovers for those B13 front struts....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

check out what Pat said before u buy. and also i havent looked buy u could try jcwhitney. no promises buy maybe


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> I see you have a B14... I hope your using coilovers for those B13 front struts....


No, currently I have sportlines, but my understanding of that was that it would still lower the front just a little bit more, but you wouldnt get the 1/2 extra travel. You have to use coilovers to get the extra travel. Will it still work at least temporarily until I can get coilovers? I probably wont be able to get the coilovers for another week or two.
And actually I ordered the struts off tirerack.com for $113 each, and they ship really fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

try nopionline


----------

